# Anyway to "force" an update?



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

I am sitting here with my 522 still on 2.35.. while I read about 2.36 coming and going, 2.37 coming and going, and now the latest 2.38 here.

Is there anyway to force an upgrade? Resetting? Unpluggin? Some trick in setup or installation?

Tx!!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Yes, there is. Get your receiver, pack it in a box, drive it to Denver, pay $50, and have them "Refurb" the receiver. 

Otherwise,

No, there is not. You must patiently wait along with everyone else until your receiver is in the target range of the spool.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Yes, there is. Get your receiver, pack it in a box, drive it to Denver, pay $50, and have them "Refurb" the receiver.
> 
> Otherwise,
> 
> No, there is not. You must patiently wait along with everyone else until your receiver is in the target range of the spool.


Whoa, Jason. Don't give the guy an attitude. He was just asking a question.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Mikey said:


> Whoa, Jason. Don't give the guy an attitude. He was just asking a question.


I did answer the question? That for him to get it ahead of time. But your right I did put some attitude behind it. Sorry. It just never ceases to amaze me how many times that exact question gets asked. Just about everytime new software spools.

Sorry Slyster.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Serious? I can go to Denver and have it done? Where in Denver? Do you have an address or directions? I am actually in Vail, CO for the next 2 months and would be very willing to do this... Denver is only just over an hour away. If this would save me anothe 2 weeks on waiting for the upgrade.. it would be worth it to me.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Slyster said:


> Serious? I can go to Denver and have it done? Where in Denver? Do you have an address or directions? I am actually in Vail, CO for the next 2 months and would be very willing to do this... Denver is only just over an hour away. If this would save me anothe 2 weeks on waiting for the upgrade.. it would be worth it to me.


Yes, this can be arranged. This is typically done as a service to retailers. There is a small fee to do this, I was told $50 on an 811, on a 50x price could different.

This is what they refer to as a "Refurb". From my understanding when done you receiver would be restored to a factory ship condition, the smartcard is swapped, the memory is completely erased, as such when you got back home you would have to set it up as if it were a new box. This includes setting up the switch matrix, letting it download the newest software from the PiD, which for a new receiver is 2.38, and then you would have to resubscribe the receiver. I do not think this can be done while you wait. I have no idea what the lead-time is to get it back once you give it to them. Advanced Technical Support should be able to help you with setting this up. If not I can dig up more info. But it does seem like over kill for what your trying to accomplish in my opinion. I hear rumors that the confidence factor is high on 2.38 going all the way this time around.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

NEVER rush a upgrade, let others like me foind the bugs.....


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> NEVER rush a upgrade, let others like me foind the bugs.....


No bugs here that I have seen. I've had 2.38 for a few days now since it was released. I have been using the DVR all day today without any issues, catching up on some of my favorite programs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Jason, it will works only for one condition - if he will lucky to pickup other receiver from that 'gunea pig' range of serial numbers what usually getting new version first. I'm doubt if the range will be used by Dish forever.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Agree P.Smith. I have been told in the past that they were going to randomize the target ranges.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Any idea how long it takes to "get them all?"...


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Seems you CAN force an update...  

FROM DISH:

Updating Software

1. Verify signal from Point Dish:
* Press the Menu button on the remote
* Select System Setup from the Main Menu.
* Select Installation from the System Setup Menu.
* Select Point Dish from the Installation Menu.
* Verify the signal bar is green and indicates "Locked".
2. Power the receiver off with the remote for 15 minutes to take the download.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

That only works if your receiver already does in fact have an update queued for it. Meaning, by doing these steps, you're just making sure that it's in the proper state to be receptive to an update; it doesn't actually force it to take software it wouldn't otherwise be eligible to receive.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Oh.. rats... I hadn't tried it yet but will do so anyway.. when I get home from work... tx


----------



## SoonerDude (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice avatar, Mikey!


----------



## digiblur (Jun 11, 2005)

Slyster said:


> I am sitting here with my 522 still on 2.35.. while I read about 2.36 coming and going, 2.37 coming and going, and now the latest 2.38 here.
> 
> Is there anyway to force an upgrade? Resetting? Unpluggin? Some trick in setup or installation?
> 
> Tx!!


You could open the box and void the warranty then short the TSOP at boot up, the receiver will freak out on itself and download the latest firmware in the air.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

digiblur said:


> You could open the box and void the warranty then short the TSOP at boot up, the receiver will freak out on itself and download the latest firmware in the air.


 Do NOT try this at home!

Not only that, it won't work on a lot of boxes.


----------



## WhiteForMe (May 30, 2005)

Slyster said:


> Seems you CAN force an update...
> 
> FROM DISH:
> 
> ...


Like Slordak said,
That only works if there's one current FW listed on the DN site. Would be interesting to see if someone had a 522 with older FW from last year, and see if it would take the newest 2.39. Did notice today, DN only list 2.35, 2.38 and 2.39 as current. I would like to see an up-date on what is spooling. last month, thought it was interesting on what IRD R 00 #'s were getting up-dated to 2.38. and that stange one CAF1. My 522 is R 00 6600 and is still at 2.35.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Its a positive sign that E has stopped blindly downloading bad software. It appears they download some, check for bugs, revise update and try again. til they get it right.

thats better than hosing everyones box then trying to fix it.

now if they would just test better before hand


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Its amazing what little credit they get for trying hard to make this box right.
The 522 suffered from audio glitches for the longest time. Dish is VERY actively trying to get the box working correctly and people still dog them for the bugs the box had when it was introduced. I think that the majority of the problems that the boxes have are not easy to find in beta testing. There are many factors that contribute to the bugs leaking out slowly. Things like usage patterns, signal strength, dish matrix combinations, temperature of the box, IR, RF, or IR and RF remote usage, hard drive free space. OR a combination of these and many other factors make it very difficult to beta test effectively software. 

How does tivo beta their software? Do they simply have many updates when they have a major release and more quickly fix the problems or do they have a larger number of nationally spread out beta testers? Does anyone know for sure what they do?

Jon


----------



## STHoyt (Jan 20, 2005)

Mine just picked up 2.39 last night. Haven't really had time to se what is different.


----------

